# 956A Question



## Appler (Oct 2, 2016)

*Form 956A where/who to send?*

Hi Everyone,
Can someone please tell me where should I send Form 956A to? I want to remove my agent as Authorised recipient. Please note I have already been granted PR a year and half ago, now I need to update my family's passport details (which changed recently) so I need the department to contact me directly for any future correspondence. 

I am filling out Form 956A but is there any email ID or where I can send it or upload it through my immi account?

Please advise?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Appler (Oct 2, 2016)

I have sent this form to the address on my Visa Grant letter and also emailed them.

Does anyone know how much time ll department take to remove authorized recipient and update my records?


----------



## Apple1309 (Oct 17, 2018)

Have you gotten any responses for the form you sent.. also what email address did you send it o?


----------



## Apple1309 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Al,,
I have received the PR and now want to create my own immiaccount, which was earlier being managed by my agent.
I have filled the form but dont know who should I send it to. Any information you can share will be really helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Apple1309 said:


> Hi Al,,
> I have received the PR and now want to create my own immiaccount, which was earlier being managed by my agent.
> I have filled the form but dont know who should I send it to. Any information you can share will be really helpful. Thanks!!


On your Immiaccount, go to Menu -> Update Details -> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent) -> Ending An Appointment

You don't have to upload the form separately, Immiaccount will acknowledge your update. (Some people do upload it separately for a 'paper trail').


----------



## Apple1309 (Oct 17, 2018)

I do not have an immiaccount yet.. so how do i proceed.. create my immiaccount and then import my application? please advise.. thanks!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Apple1309 said:


> I do not have an immiaccount yet.. so how do i proceed.. create my immiaccount and then import my application? please advise.. thanks!




You can create an immiaccount and with TRN number you can import your application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

